# Jobs in MMA



## greyham

I've been doing alot of research as of latley into what kind of jobs other than fighting are out there in MMA. I'm a huge fan of all action sports, but I'm having trouble finding a possible career in them. Now I'm not looking for a job as of now, I just want to find out what kinds of jobs other than fighting are out there in MMA. So if anybody knows of any MMA jobs please post them!


----------



## Tiago Rohrsetze

Physical therapist, personal treiner, if you fight you can be a coach, also, personnal assistant...
with the fighter you can be a promoter, work the papers for him, promote him in general...
in the organization, whatever it is... you can work in a lot of things, webdesigner for website, marketing jobs, executive jobs, bla bla bla, everything any business has...
in the media related to the subject, you can be a writer, a videocameraman, photographer(I worked as one at UFC78, quite nice) and everything else there is in the media 
a long list


----------



## Biowza

Well there is a lot of work that goes into the production of an MMA show. You could be any one of these things.

-Cutman
-Ringside Doctor
-Referee
-Lighting Engineer
-Sound Engineer
-Stage Director
-Production Assistant

I mean there are a ton of things that you can do when a sporting event like a UFC PPV is on. Just browse through the credits of a UFC or PRIDE pay-per-view to see the amount of work that goes into it. There are a lot of jobs that can be done.


----------



## greyham

thanks alot now i can finally look into some jobs in the fight game. just another question though, how does one go about getting these kinds of jobs? (eg. cameraman at ufc 78). I'm only 19 and i live in toronto. I know that MMA is pretty tame where i live, but im willing to move wherever the job takes me. Also I'd like to know if theres any post-secondary schooling i should be looking into if i wanted to work as an executive, promoter, manager...


----------



## Tiago Rohrsetze

study for it, on your own or any course.. 
depends on where the event is, they might call a local channel to do that kind of job (cameraman), maybe they have their own cameraman..
but to build a portfolio for that, you must have experience, everything takes time and experience...
as you mentioned in ufc 78 I was a photographer, I work for a newspaper and went there to take the pictures, UFC has its own photographer but there are like 50 photographers working for the media in general, for that, you should work in a newspaper or sports related magazine ... but that too takes experience and study, and money... a camera for that goes at least 1700 dollars and lenses depending on where you will be shooting, go for 1500 to 9000 dollars... 
to work as an executive, you go to college, study business, marketing,whatever the job you want needs...
These companies that promote mma events, are after all real companies, they make money as any other businees, you need to be a professional, skilled, trained and educated for these jobs... 
good luck


----------



## wukkadb

Senior Editor for an MMA Magazine. That's where the money's at, man


----------



## yorT

Yeah but how easily could you get these jobs?


----------



## Tiago Rohrsetze

nothing is easy in life... I guess


----------

